# Litter In Danger?



## LittleFeline12 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think my Queen got into a fight last night/early this morning; she's rather young, only a few months over a year, but it's her second litter. I don't know when she got outside or how long she was out there...

She (was) only about two weeks along, but the fight was rather bad before I could get the other cat away from her. Should I be on the look out for anything in case this has done something to her litter? She seems a little off-put, tired mostly...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

LittleFeline12 said:


> I think my Queen got into a fight last night; she's rather young, only a few months over a year. She's only about two weeks along, but the fight was rather bad before I could get the other cat away from her. Should I be on the look out for anything in case this has done something to her kits?


It's very difficult to say. If she loses the litter at this early stage you may not see any outward signs, or you may just see a discharge.

An ultrasound scan for heartbeats would confirm the viability of the kits, but at just two weeks in you won't see them yet - I would give it another 7-10 days before attempting to scan for heartbeats, although a skilled ultrasonographer could find heartbeats from sixteen days.

I would speak to your vet, especially if your queen seems unwell or has injuries.

Was she outdoors, or was it one of your own cats with whom she got into a fight?


----------



## LittleFeline12 (Oct 2, 2014)

She seems a bit upset, or just tired but it's rather hard to tell if she's just moody or not. She has a tendency to be rather friendly though, so I can't tell if that's just her being pregnant or moody... I'll keep an eye on her for the next week though and see how she feels.

It was outside (I found out my roomie's window was open and she slipped out at some point), but it was one of the neighbors cats; he's declawed with his front paws but she got a nick (I guess from his hind paws or something, maybe just a branch) but it wasn't really bleeding a whole lot, and we treated it. She had gotten worse cuts from fighting with our previous female, those are rather easy to tend to. When I went out there he had grabbed and knocked her around a bit before I could really shove him away and my friend got her inside.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

LittleFeline12 said:


> She seems a bit upset, or just tired but it's rather hard to tell if she's just moody or not. She has a tendency to be rather friendly though, so I can't tell if that's just her being pregnant or moody... I'll keep an eye on her for the next week though and see how she feels.
> 
> It was outside (I found out my roomie's window was open and she slipped out at some point), but it was one of the neighbors cats; he's declawed with his front paws but she got a nick (I guess from his hind paws or something, maybe just a branch) but it wasn't really bleeding a whole lot, and we treated it. She had gotten worse cuts from fighting with our previous female, those are rather easy to tend to. When I went out there he had grabbed and knocked her around a bit before I could really shove him away and my friend got her inside.


Oh dear...  Best keep her inside now, especially after the kittens are born or she'll be pregnant again straight away.

I know it's technically none of our business but the neighbours' cat shouldn't be outside either if he's declawed. He will not be able to climb or defend himself if needs be.


----------



## LittleFeline12 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, we're going to keep her in, make sure all door/windows are closed and watch her. She hates being inside and the bell collar, but it's easier to keep track of where she's in the house for now. 

I think my roommates tried telling him that before, but he doesn't really care much; he's got a few animals so he doesn't pay any of them the full attention they should be getting, they just use the dog door to do their business in the back yard. :/

Anyway, thank you for you help, we're going to watch her and see how she's doing. If anything changes we'll take her into the vet.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Barely past a year old and on her second litter? The poor little cat! Bring her to the vet and have her spayed right away, my goodness, why have you let this happen to the poor girl?

Spaying her now will prevent any complications this litter may cause, and prevent any more litters. Poor kitty!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Bring her to the vet and have her spayed right away


Agree with this, she's early enough in pregnancy that you can get her spayed now. Book her in to your vet asap.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

The poor girl she is so young to be on her second litter,
I would keep a close eye on her if she has been in a fight.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

LittleFeline12 said:


> I think my Queen got into a fight last night/early this morning; she's rather young, only a few months over a year, but it's her second litter. I don't know when she got outside or how long she was out there...
> 
> She (was) only about two weeks along, but the fight was rather bad before I could get the other cat away from her. Should I be on the look out for anything in case this has done something to her litter? She seems a little off-put, tired mostly...


At 2 weeks it's not possible to tell if she is pregnant - signs (bright pink nipples) usually appear at 2 1/2 to 3 weeks.

She doesn't need to have a litter, personally I would spay her ASAP and ask the vet not to tell me anything about if she is or isn't pregnant.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think this litter is intentional, unless this cat has a habit of escaping. How else would a fully indoor cat get pregnant?

I don't want to jump to conclusions, but if this cat is just over a year old and both litters were intentional, I fear we are dealing with a back yard breeder. Allowing a cat that isn't even fully grown to have two litters are puppy farm practices.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I think this litter is intentional, unless this cat has a habit of escaping. How else would a fully indoor cat get pregnant?
> 
> I don't want to jump to conclusions, but if this cat is just over a year old and both litters were intentional, I fear we are dealing with a back yard breeder. Allowing a cat that isn't even fully grown to have two litters are puppy farm practices.


This was my impression of it  Doesn't sound good, poor girlie.

Not sure if the OP is in the UK, if her neighbours cat's claws are declawed?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

USA most likely.
Declawing is forbidden in most civilized countries.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Declawed cat?

You also don't seem too concerned that she had been outside either so is she just mated with cats that come along?

I don't understand how any ethical breeder would be happy to breed in a shared house where the other tenant has absolutely no respect and that it seems okay for you that they can escape quite often and easy.

And as for the fighting, She should really be going to a vet when you say it was bleeding a bit.

A declawed cat going out as well?

Don't think I have ever seen a breeder come on here asking whether they need to take their queen to a vet based on a fight they witnessed and can easily shrug off cats being able to escape easy that are not declawed and not spayed.

And already on her 2nd litter.


----------



## Gillywilly (Mar 1, 2014)

I only have the one word ... Disgusting !


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

this just beggars belief, what is wrong with people


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> USA most likely.
> Declawing is forbidden in most civilized countries.


There is a movement afoot to have it banned here.

A city in California has managed to do it, despite the protests of the veterinary association (can't remember if it's the Association of Veterinarians or what--there are several professional organizations). Most vet associations are pro-declaw, as it's a cash generator. Cat in for a spay? Get it declawed while it's under. It's practically assumed you *should* have it done for the cat's happiness in some circles. So, it's a hard fight, but more and more people are learning that it's cruel and it's mutilation.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

8 Cities in California have outlawed declawing. And declawing of big cats and exotics is outlawed in the whole country. More and more vets are beginning to speak out against declawing. We're working on it.

A documentary was made and released last year. You can get it at netflix, OnDemand and so on.

Paw Project

Education is the main thing. Vets don't give full disclosure. If they did, it is estimated that more than half of people considering it wouldn't go through with it after all.

Declawing and Science | Little Big Cat

Spread the word. Declawing is amputation. Outlawed in almost every civilized country in the world except the USA and Canada.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

The Paw Project is wonderful! Probably preaching to the choir in most cases of people watching it (much like Forks over Knives) but it's still raising awareness by existing. 

I wasn't aware it's up to 8 cities now. It's better than I realized. But not nearly enough. Strange that a country that bloats on about being the greatest nation in the world lags in so many ways .


----------

